#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  tentenfuif

## Rv

Hoi,

hier wat foto's en enkele filmkes van een scoutsfuif deze nacht.
Gisteren was het TOP 100, de top werd op de tv's en groot scherm 
getoond, wij gingen ondertussen ook rond en trokken foto's van het publiek. 
Die werden dan na de top 100 vetoond op de schermen. Altijd 
lachen! lol

Straks is het 'gewone' fuif, morgen nog disconight.

Wat staat en hangt er:


8 tracks
16 par64 500W
4 par64 1000W
16 puntspots
strobo 1500W
rookmachien
spiegelbol
24 + 9m brug
2 Barco's

Straks nog een proberen enkele filmkes te maken, we zien wel ...













____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rv

De filmkes werken dus niet door er op te klikken, 
kopieer even de URL en kleef die in je adresbalk, 
dan moet ik het hier niet veranderen
lol

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Mr Dj

jah heeee,
ben ik eens de 1e en wil ik ook eens de vraag stellen, wat hing/stond er en dan heeft ie het al verklapt.<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle> 

maargoed, ziet er wel gaaf uit.

----------


## EP Woody

Zal ik ff helpen met de links:

http://users.pandora.be/ruben.veraghtert/film%201.mpg

http://users.pandora.be/ruben.veraghtert/film%202.mpg

http://users.pandora.be/ruben.veraghtert/film%203.mpg


Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Me site is online, Kijk in me profiel voor de URL

----------


## EP Woody

Ziet er leuk uit, alleen vrij "drukke" lichtshow.

nou heb ik er ff geen geluid bij <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> dus kan ff nie horen wat voor geluid er op achtergrond draait.

Maar het ziet er wel strak uit.

BTW, wie was die knakker die daar DJ Monty nadoet, en had je genoeg aan die geluidsset in zo'n tent???? Lijkt mij toch iets aan de krappe kant.

Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Me site is online, Kijk in me profiel voor de URL

----------


## Destiny

Draaien meer harde rock enzo. Maar ik vind dat je veel kleuren licht tegelijk gebruikt. Vind zelf meestal 2 kleuren (hooguit) 3 genoeg tegelijkertijd.

Verder ziet het er wel leuk uit, maar er staat geen lijst van het geluid bij (kan je grotendeels wel zien).

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_ - Ik heb nu ook ProDJuser

----------


## PowerSound

Ziet er goed uit, maar grote flightcases voor weinig in vind ik jammer !
Konden die chassis delen niet wat rechter <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## Merijndj

Mooi showtje

wie zijn eigenlijk die gasten op die foto's???

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## Rv

Die gasten op die foto's dat zijn wij ...


Euh, van die kleuren en te druk, daar hebben jullie GROOT GELIJK in, maar ik moest en het licht doen en filmkes doen, en ik wou toch 'iets' op een filmke om te laten zien, dus zette ik maar enkele dingen gelijktijdig aan ... vandaar ... 

Hey Power, tsja, we hebben onze cases op de groei gekocht hé!
lol

En dat eene chassisdeel dat daar zo heel scheef staat, dat staat zelfs niet meer vast, maar dat hangt er gans uit :-(  Maareuh, dat frontplaatje is het ALLEREERSTE dat we ooit gemaakt hebben, stja ... dat kunnen we niet zomaar vervangen hé! hihi


Ohja, het geluid was inderdaad maar juist vrijdagnacht (alternatieve rock). Gisteren was het meer commercieel en toen ging het goed ...


____
Rv.
____

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ziet er strak uit hoor, 

Is dat trouwens een oude oude SA of JBL set, en wat voor amps stonden er oorspronkelijk achter?

Kleuren vind ik wel meevallen, misschien alleen volgende keer de kleuren gelijksteken, dan is het al meteen een stuk minder kermis.

En euhhh, zonder om hier een nieuwe veiligheidsdiscussie te willen starten: goed dat je gezekerd bent hoor, maar volgens mij is je wind-up er niet echt blij mee wat je daar doet.

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Rv

Tsja, ... ik heb nog enkele filmkes van vanacht, maar mijn webruimte is volledig vol ... speitsig ...

Nog één fotooke heb ik erop gezet, de foto van het beest van de avond <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>



____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rv

> citaat:Is dat trouwens een oude oude SA of JBL set, en wat voor amps stonden er oorspronkelijk achter?



Dit is een verschrikkelijk oude SA-set ... bestaat er wel ouder??  :Wink: 

Oorspronkelijk ... sja, we hebben die set enkele jaren geleden van iemand over gekocht, en die had er amcron en cresten achter staan, maar hij had ze op zijn beurt weer van iemand anders ... dus om kort te antwoorden: ik heb geen flauw idee! 





> citaat: En euhhh, zonder om hier een nieuwe veiligheidsdiscussie te willen starten: goed dat je gezekerd bent hoor, maar volgens mij is je wind-up er niet echt blij mee wat je daar doet.



Euh, waarom niet?

____
Rv.
____

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ik neem aan dat dit gewone Works zijn, correct me if i'm wrong.

Die hebben toch maar een max. belasting van zo'n 100 kg?
Flink trussje met track's eraan, en dan nog een volwassene erboven op komt volgens mij al uit rond de 120 kilo, misschien meer (als ik er op zou zitten in ieder geval wel <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> )

En die SA set: ouder kan niet, maar die kasten zijn zo hoerig sterk gebouwd dat dat niet uitmaakt, ik geloof dat die kasten er sinds 1979 zijn, en nog steeds klinken ze niet verkeerd, beetje weinig echt sublaag, maar wel een goed rendement.

En ik wordt zowaar nostalgisch van die laatste foto: een echt singletje.....echt gaaf.

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Rv

stja, die kasten zijn uit hetzelfde geboortejaar als ik, doet me wel wat!
lol

en dan die works-windups, ik lees af: 
WORK LW-255R 
max hoogte = 5,3 m 
min hoogte = 1,75 m 
max last = 220 kg 
eigen gewicht = 90 kg 
werkbasis = 2 x 2 m 
met waterpasmeter 

En aan 220kg per poot komen we niet hoor ...

____
Rv.
____

----------


## EP Woody

Zou je trouwens die speakerset (metname mid/hoog) niet iets omhoog moeten zetten, zodat je netjes boven je publiek blijft????.

Komt de geluidsdruk+kwaliteit verderop in de zaal/tent meer ten goede.

Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Me site is online, Kijk in me profiel voor de URL

----------


## Rv

Vind ik nou knap dat je dat zo ziet hoor! Tot die conclusie zijn we gisteren ook gekomen, want we blazen het mid/hoog inderdaad te hard in de oren!!
Goed opgemerkt!!!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## PowerSound

Hoe verdeel jij je versterkervermogen ?

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Rv

hoog = Yahama P3200 stereo
mid = Yahama P4500 stereo
Bas = Crest VS1500 stereo voor blauwe SA baskasten (dubbel 15") en voor de zwarte SA baskast (enkel 18") elk een gebrugde Yahama P4500 ...

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Fermferm Erveeke...!
Die Barco moni's draaien ook nog altijd goed mee zie ik? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Op een maandag morgen die XLR chasis-delen in die 19" panelen gezet?



*Showtechniek*

----------


## PowerSound

Nog een opmerking ! Had je te weinig geld om overal vijzjes te plaatsen in uw rak, vind het eigenlijk wat slordig uitzien <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Rv

Euh, dankdank beste perfectionisten!
'k ben content dat jullie over futiliteiten zagen, dat wil zeggen dat de rest in orde is!!
lol

Neje, euh, bijvoorbeeld blindplaatjes zetten we niet vast met 4 vijzen, ik zou niet weten waarom ... btw, misschien hebben we niet genoeg geld voor vijzen, maar WIJ hebben in elk geval al genoeg geld voor cases (hinthint!! :-PPP )

En dat chassisdeel, we (ik ...) weten het ... ik ben daar blijkbaar geen held in! Ik doe mijn best hoor, maar om de één of andere manier draaien die bij het vastzetten altijd! <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

Enjaja, onze BARCO's blijven het doen! We hebben trouwens eindelijk ontdekt wat die dingen vroeger gedaan hebben: ze hebben duidelijk in een tankstation gehangen, want je ziet nog duidelijk: SUPER en LITER enzo staan ...

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rv

Arré, ik heb de drie vorige filmkes eraf gehaald, dan had ik weer plek voor drie andere ... achja, het ziet er wel niet uit op film vind ik, maar niks aan te doen zekers?
 :Wink: 

http://users.pandora.be/ruben.veraghtert/film1.mpg
http://users.pandora.be/ruben.veraghtert/film2.mpg
http://users.pandora.be/ruben.veraghtert/film3.mpg

ook nog een laatste sfeerfotootje ...





Zo, 'tzit erop, tijd om me te gaan wassen!!
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.
____

----------


## PowerSound

Niet zoveel volk blijkbaar ? Tja, als je maar betaald wordt  :Smile: 

Op filmpje 2 is het toch altijd vrij donker ! Volgende keer meer pars of black guns 400W ?

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Rv

Was inderdaad niet veel volk, maar dat is mijn zorg niet ...

en je weet, die filmkes zijn ALTIJD vrij donker ... die zijn gemaakt met een gewone digitale camera, dat is niets bijzonders. Het was daar echt wel licht genoeg hoor ... dit waren meer dan voldoende par's ...
____
Rv.
____

----------

